# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  serio de remate

## halcon

¿Alguien ha tenido oportunidad de leer el libro? Si es así, ¿qué os perece? ¿Merece la pena?

----------


## cark_1991

La verdad es que no lo he leido, pero estuve mirando en internet cosas sobre el para ver si lo compraba o no.
En todos lados dicen que esta muy bien y que es un buen referente. Mete en google el nombre del libro y ya veras como en todos lados hablan bien de el, tanto librerias de magia como foros.

----------


## Bokki

merece la pena comprarlo 
esta muy bien jejeje!!!
es buen mago, yo lo he tenido en mis manos
y la verdad que no tiene desperdicio!!!
No solo te enseña a tratar a los niños sino también a los padres
que a veces no viene mal

----------


## alexander poppof

Es un libro genial.. si haces magia para niños es de los que tienes que tener si o si.

----------


## magomarcos

Espero que algunos de ustedes, cuando le llegue TRU LA LA, puedan abrir un hilo como este y que realmente indiquen todo aquello, que creen que esta mal y como lo mejorarian informando que le faltaria para que sea una real guia magica para aquellos que se quierean iniciar o ya han comenzado sus primeros pasos en el mundo magico infantil.

Una de las primeras cosas que me preocupe, cuando empeze mi libro es no escribir como un politico, diciendo mucho y dejando poco para rescatar. He encontrado muchas palabras ( frases ) que se repiten en el libro, asi como mucha alabanza ( ego ) como que es el mejor. Mas que fotos con sus actuaciones pone fotos sacadas con otros famosos (artistas), donde fue invitado. Hasta tiene una larga anecdota, donde fue invitado a una reunion con Madonna pero no por su magia, fue invitado para que realizara globos pornos.

Una de sus recomendaciones para ganarse el publico infantil es la siguiente: Para entrar en amistad con los niños, les dice hoy vamos a hacer unos juegos de magia ( pausa ) Quien se tiro un pedo
Bien primero tiene que explicar que va a realizar magia, pues como esta vestido de payaso, los niños esperan cualquier cosa menos magia y luego dice ese disparate.
Mi esposa me comento lo hace en el cumpleaño de mi hijo y le dijo, guarde sus cosas y ahi esta la puerta.

Para que los niños entiendan lo que el hace y lleguen al climax magico, les explica lo que va hacer diciendoles : voy a desaparecer esto, o esto va a cambiar de color.
Expresiones que van totalmente en contra de lo que debe hacer un buen mago. NUNCA DEBES DECIR LO QUE VAS A HACER. Es todo lo contrario a lo que expresa llegado el momento , ya no tiene gracia.

Aconseja usar caricaturas infantiles y de heroes del momento en sus efectos de magia, lo cual limita un efecto que puede ser para todo publico, para un solo sector de edades. Lo importante es recomendar, colores brillantes, alegres, y mantener tu arsenal magico prolijo.

En una de sus paginas esta en desacuerdo con los efectos bizarros, pero no rotundamente, diciendo si eres buen profesional puedes hacerlo.
Luego unas paginas mas adelante habla del Cepo y su uso en fiestas infantiles.

Aconseja en cierto momento atrapar en el aire una seda y que lo muestres con la mano en alto esperando el aplauso. LOS APALUSOS NO SE PIDEN estimados colegas , los aplausos se ganan.

Recomienda que luego del show puedes hacer alguna magia con carta para mayores. Lo cual tambien rompe las reglas de lo que es una fiesta infantil, eso solo lo podras hacer, si estas en un cuarto aparte cerrado. pues los niños estaran siempre al lado tuyo hasta que te vayas. Y no podras hacer nada.

Dice que a los niños molestos, les puede decir que cuando termine la actuacion le explicaras cualquiera de los juegos al final.
Afirma luego puedes explicarle el secreto autentico o inventar uno falso. NI POR CASUALIDAD DEBES EXPLICAR UN SECRETO VA EN CONTRA DE LA MAGIA

Comenta que si te encuentras ante un publico de varias edades, alterna juegos para mayores y para pequeños. Si lo haces (dice) asi puedes ir anunciando el siguiente juego es para los pequeños, el proximo es parA los mayores. ( y lo afirma diciendo ) Mi experiencia es que ayuda a mantener a los chavales esperando pacientemente hasta que llegue el juego para ellos. INCREIBLE PERO CIERTO

Comenta que el show debe tener cimas y valles, Lo cual es todo lo contrario el nivel siempre debe ser alto, especialmente para los padres que mirarn el show de a pedazos. Imagina los comentarios de un padre que solo vio los valles.

En recomendaciones que usar, aconseja velas y bastones. Elementos que solo son para escenario.

Cuando esta con chicos mayores de 10 y uno de ellos le dice que sabe un efecto de magia, por ejemplo el 21, dejalo que lo haga. Pasara media hora, finaliza tu show, guardas todo y cobras.Eso no son consejos de un profesional.


El final de su libro comenta que una clienta lo llamo y le pidio que usara menos malas palabras, y escribe alli bastante como diciendo, que hay gente que no esta de acuerdo pero a el le da buenos resultados.

 El gran tema es que el que se inicia es como un niño que no conoce lo bueno de lo malo.

Me olvidaba esto es para Ignoto. Silly Billy dice que su coloring book es el mejor del mundo por que no vio LOS ASOS AMOROSOS. ( debe ser por eso)

----------


## magomarcos

LO POSITIVO DE SILLY BILLY 
Rescatables la historia de orígenes e influencia de la magia infantil en el Reino Unido con la pantomima inglesa más conocida como Panto y  Punch y Judy , la magia en EEUU comenta que está influenciada en la inspiración cristiana con la cual ilustra parábolas de la biblia. Sobre la Sud americana y española no tiene informe. Dando sus orígenes  hace 75 años, basándose en publicaciones de magia exclusivamente para niños.
Nos da un detalle pormenorizado en sus  
DIEZ PASOS PARA ENTENDER LA MAGIA INFANTIL
Paso 1-   Gustar los niños o al menos saber fingirlo.
Paso 2-   Hablar como si fueran adultos.
Paso 3-   Enfatiza la diversión  que ocurre hasta llegar al momento mágico.
Paso 4-   Eliminar las distracciones.
Paso 5-   Yo sé cómo se hace no siempre significa eso.
Paso 6-   Déjate llevar y no tengas miedo a salirte del guion 
Paso 7-   A los niños le encanta participar
Paso 8-    Explica la trama y haz que sea sencilla  (Nota de Marcos: esta se refiere a adelantar el efecto , explicar lo que se va a hacer. Cosa que un buen mago se tilde de tal. No debe hacer, nunca debes anunciar lo que sucederá ni aun en las edades más pequeñas
Paso 9-    Habla sobre referencias a la cultura popular, refiriéndose a  usar iconos del muñeco, cantante o héroe infantil que esté de moda , para personalizar tus accesorios (Nota de Marcos: Si haces eso encasillas tu magia solo a un sector de edades, por lo cual no lo deberías hacer. Los mismos deben ser alegres y vistosos de esa forma llegas a todos los públicos tanto el niño más chico pasando por el 10 y legando al adulto. SI  usas lo del momento, te quedas en  una franja de tu público. 
Paso 10- Pásatela  bien  si tú te diviertes los niños se divertirán.
En su capítulo  LO QUE NO SE DEBE HACER.  Dice que cada mago tiene sus propios límites respecto a lo que esta y no está dispuesto a hacer en su espectáculo. (Los míos ya lo conocen)  Afirma  que depende de tu gusto personal y de lo que sea aceptable en tu entorno sociocultural. Afirma que en general probablemente estemos todos de acuerdo en que no se debe usar cuchillos, manos cortadas sangre, pistolas y cigarrillos y por supuesto nada de juegos sobre sexo. ( Nota de Marcos: Pero sorpresa  líneas más abajo dice creando confusión al profano, que si no tienes experiencia con niños no intentes hacer  nada de lo anterior. Pero que él ha visto a magos presentar todo eso para los pequeños y que todo  depende de la presentación  y las edades de los niños. Y reafirma que lo puedes hacer si tienes mucha experiencia.  Con lo cual deja una puerta abierta para que los magos nuevos que son peor que los niños, pasan por arriba todo lo de la experiencia y terminan pensando que si los buenos lo hacen porque yo no lo puedo hacer. ) 
Interesante es la división de diferentes espectáculos para edades diferentes, aunque normalmente hay que tener en cuenta que las edades no siempre están divididas  que en una fiesta familiar coexisten todas las edades
De 3 a 6  comenta Silly que les encanta el humor tonto. Es el grupo de edad que aprecia más el humor absurdo.  
De 7 a 9  afirma que no hay nada más gracioso para esa edad que una diarrea, o funciones corporales, mocos, pedos etc.  (Nota de Marcos: no es necesario aclarar nada Uds.  Saben mi opinión, creo que hay mejores forma de llegar a esa edad.)
De 10 a 13 la edad de se lo saben todo,  buena explicación de esta franja que es  una de las mas difíciles dentro de la magia infantil, (Nota de Marcos: La recomendación final de dejar hacer el 21 no es lo correcto, eso es chicle en tu función y para eso no fuiste. Aunque los chicos la pasen bien no me parece lo correcto.
COMO SACAR EL MEJOR PARTIDO  A UN AYUDANTE
Lo importante no es el destino sino la travesía.  (Nota de Marcos: Muy bien explicado la importancia de un juego bien presentado, en el cual no importa qué efecto, pues el mismo efecto tiene más o menor acogida según el mago. Según la presentación, según su travesía por la cual se desarrolla.)
En QUE TONTO ERES       Examina con detalle las fases del humor a aplicar    INCONGRUENCIA BERVAL, 
INCONGRUENCIA FISICA,  EL MAGO EN APUROS, TORPEZA,  DAÑO FISICO (GOLPES), ALGO VA MAL
PALABRAS ABSURDAS,  ACCESORIOS GRACIOSOS,  OBJETOS NSOLITOS,  DISFRACES Y OBJETOS GIGANTES

Aconseja ELEMENTOS DE DE INTERACCION Y PARTICIPACION EN SUS RUTINAS, reírse,  decir la palabra mágica, hacer movimientos con manos señalando corrigiendo,  errores verbales, la importancia de darle poderes a un niño,  hacerlo responsable del éxito del juego mágico, el usar el miro pero no veo,  pedir información,  nombrar cosas erróneamente.
Recalca la importancia de divertir a los adultos en sus fiestas, hacerlo reír,  no son necesarios los chiste de subido tono pero si los sutiles
Explica tres tipos de improvisaciones   LA AUTENCTICA,  LA QUE APROVECHAS  USANDO LA OPORTUNIDAD Y CIRCUNSTANCIA DEL MOMENTO  y LA PREVISTA  EN EL GUION .

Con CINCO PASOS RESUELVE    LOS PROBLEMAS EN LA ACTUACION 
1.-  PREVENCION, 2.-  RECURRE AL HUMOR, 3.-  PIDE AMABLEMENTE
4.-  PIDE CON MAS FIRMEZA, 5.-  SUSPENDE EL SHOW

LOS 10 PROBLEMAS PRINCIPALES AL PRESENTAR UN SHOW serian:
1.-  COMO CONSEGUIR QUE LOS ADULTOS D SE CALLEN
2.-  COMO EVITAR QUE LOS MAS PEQUENOS PASEN POR DELANTE NUESTRO E INTERRUMPAN LA FUNCION
3.-  QUE HACERE SI LOS NINOS GRITAN SE ME EL TRUCO 
4.-   QUE HACER CON CON EL QUE CORRE PARA TODOS LADOS Y TOCAS MIS COSAS
5.-   QUE HAGO CON LOS REVOLTOSOS
6.-    COMO RETENER A LOS NINOS EN US LUGAR
7.-    QUE HAGO SI EL CUMPLEANERO ES TIMIDO Y NO  QUIERE PASAR ( Nota de Marcos: En este punto no estoy muy de acuerdo, si es tímido es tímido , tienes que ganarlo con tu show  el solo pasara al frente al ver a los demás  participar.)
8.-  QUE HAGO CON UN PUBLICO DE EDADES HETEREOGENEAS (Notas de Marcos: Aquí Silly Billys enfoca el show para la edad que hay más espectadores. yo tengo el show ya preparado para todo público y hago participar al pequeño al mediano y al adulto sin perder la noción que estoy en una fiesta infantil.)
 Dice además que puedes alternar juegos para pequeños y mayores. Si lo hace así puedes ir anunciándolo El siguiente juego es para los pequeños e l próximo es para los mayores. Dice que ayuda a mantener a los chavales esperando pacientemente hasta que llega el juego pensado para ellos. (nota de Marcos será necesaria ese aviso para que la platea entienda)
9.-   COMO CONVENCER AL CLIENTE PARA QUE NO HAGA EL SHOW AL AIRE LIBRE,( Nota de Marcos:  en teoría es muy lindo lo que dice pero si el cliente tiene piso con moquete ( Carpeta. Alfombra) en todas sus habitaciones no hay teoría valida, el show se hace afuera.  En el caso del mendigo que se paro para ver su show  que estaba realizando en un parque público.  Y le pide que se vaya parando su show, 
no es problema del mago, si alguien le molesta es aun familiar del homenajeado,  sacarlo o dejarlo no  es el mago el que tiene que preocuparse de ese detalle.)
10.-  COMO EVITO QUEMARME. ( Nota de Marcos:  yo diría aburrirme de hacer show de magia) 

Y si Silly Billy me hubiera contestado al hilo que abri en este foro, el me hubier puesto lo que puso al final casi del libro. Opinando sobre  DONDE ESTA LA LÍNEA ENTRE LO OFENSIVO DE LO QUE NO LO ES. 
Diría: Quizás podamos dar con una definición de donde se ubica la línea. Algo es ofensivo cuando tú público se ofende, en lo cual influyen tu personalidad como artista y los estándares locales.
( nota de Marcos: Le respondería  que un principiante que no sabe nada de show, debe tener una idea de lo mas acertado  de cómo debe ser un espectáculo, antes de llegar a alguien que se ofenda.
Pues si comienza siendo rechazado,  está comenzando por mal camino, de la misma forma lo puede ser si sigue la línea de Silly y luego llega a otro lugar donde el público es totalmente diferente. Puede ser un fracaso por lo cual creo sin equivocarme que la línea que debemos seguir es la mas adecuada para que tu show no tenga contratiempos, pues seguimos recordando a Murphy si un chiste puede llegar a fallar por estar fuera de lugar, es casi seguro que falle. 
Interesante y para tener en cuenta el APÉNDICE I. Que en una simple tabla podemos ver los juegos según las edades. En APÉNDICE II,  DICCIONARIO MAGO NIÑO  en  el cual describe sinónimos de palabras que usamos los magos y los niños no conocen. Y FINALIZA EN APÉNDICE III,    JUEGOS PARA TU ESPECTCULO INFANTIL  dando detalles de que usar. (Nota de Marcos: con los cuales no estoy de acuerdo es en  usar bastones y velas y todo aquello que contenga líquido.)

Magomarcos

----------


## Mago Gon

Mago Marcos te agradezco que hayas escrito un post de semejante calidad.

----------


## Moñiño

Si Tru La La son como unas notas de conferencia de magia infantil tuyas que tengo de hace ya un tiempo, tiene que ser un libro imprescindible para todo aquel que haga o se plantee hacer shows infantiles.

----------


## Moñiño

Por cierto, ¿Y en el Dvd que hay? ¿Que tal esta?

----------


## yubal

hola, si te interesa el libro "serio de remate", yo te lo leí y te lo puedo vender a un precio más reducido de su venta en tiendas.

----------


## Maggus

Si se hace magia para niños es imprescindible. Yo lo he leido ya dos veces.
Es cierto que hay mucho del "que bueno soy" pero realmente el resto, vale la pena. Lo importante realmente del libro es la teoría y las ideas. 
Hay alguna rutina, y la verdad es que haciéndolas sin tocar una coma son un éxito. De hecho, las he puesto en práctica y funcionan, que es la mejor forma de poder recomendar un libro.

Me compré también el DVD, está en inglés, también habla de teoría (lo mismo que el libro), pero lo más interesante es ver las actuaciones en directo de David Kaye donde puedes ver las rutinas que explica en vivo y entender mejor (aunque ya se entiende muy bien) los diferentes elementos que se comentan en el libro.

Sin duda es un libro que vale más de lo que cuesta, 100&#37; recomendado.

----------


## Luis Vicente

El libro es fantástico. De lo mejor para hacer magia para niños en cuanto a consejos. Y muchos consejos, adaptados, sirven para mayores.

----------


## mago_garma

Yo tengo el libro y el DVD y sin lugar a dudas el libro es mucho mejor. Te marca las pautas a seguir y deja libre tu imaginación sobre como aplicarlas.

----------


## magomarcos

> hola, si te interesa el libro "serio de remate", yo te lo leí y te lo puedo vender a un precio más reducido de su venta en tiendas.


Se puede saber por que quieres venderlo, pues es extraño, que si el libro lo recomiendas , te quieras deshacer de el.

----------


## naxo_conce

Naxo, enviale mejor un MP, esto no es la sección de Mercadillo

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Perdonadme por volver a reanudar este tema pero es que me quiero comprar un libro de magia infantil y me han recomanado el "Serio de remate" pero ahora he leído la crítcia de magomarcos y no sé qué decir.

Cuál me aconsejáis? Serio de remate o hay otro más bueno o que se pueda aprovechar todo?

----------


## Pulgas

Veamos, todos los libros son aprovechables al 100&#37; y ninguno lo es (parece una adivinanza).
Seriod e remate es un buen libro, muy claro y bastante completo. Tienes explicadas paso a paso varias rutinas (con sus formas de adaptarlas según edades), ofrece consejos muy útiles para estructurar y planificar las sesiones, etc. ¡¡¡Pero, para mi gusto es un libro muy "yanqui", y con exceso de "salsa rosa". De toda smaneras, lo recomiendo.
También está Tru La La, Congreso de Magia Infantil Unipersonal, de Mago Marcos.
Es distinto. No es un libro donde se expliquen juegos (alguno siempre cae), sino deonde se habla más de la magia infantil, su concepto, sus reflexiones.
A mí me gusta, pero es un poc más teórico.

En cuanto a presentación es más bonito Serio de Remate: tapa dura, a todo color, con muchas fotos, más grande y más gordo, pero Tru La La tiene el encanto del pequeño, del que se preocupa más de lo que dice que de la pasta que te gastas para decirlo.

En resumen. Serio de Remate me parece una buena opción (muy buena) pero no la única.

----------


## ignoto

Seriously Silly es un gran libro para hacer magia infantil...en las costas este y oeste de los EEUU.

Por supuesto, evita toda la magia gospel que impregna la magia infantil del cinturón de la biblia pero, desde luego, sigue siendo demasiado "yanqui" para que valga la pena recomendarlo.

Yo lo tengo y no me arrepiento de haberlo comprado pero ni lo recomendaría ni me lo volvería a comprar.

Para mi gusto, Tru-la-la le da cien vueltas.

Por supuesto, no es mas que una opinión tan rebatible como las demás.

----------


## FERNANDO OK

He seguido el hilo desde el principio, ya que estoy interesado en el libro "serio de remate", y siempre aparece el Tru-la-la. Me he metido en la pagina para poder mirarlo y no me aparece. Aparece que es gratuito para las sociedades, que se puede descargar en internet,... pero no veo el indice o mejor dicho no lo encuentro. 

Si podeis decirme donde encontrar el indice o mas informacion sobre el libro os lo agradeceria.

----------


## Némesis

¿Podéis precisar un poco más qué queréis decir con eso de "es muy yanqui"?

(me lo imagino, pero...)

PD. Ignoto, ¿no te gustó mi mp?  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

Al menos cuando yo hablo de que el libro es muy "yanqui" me refiero a que está escrito por un estadounidense tomando como referencia la cultura y la manera de pensar de los niños estadounidenses (o de una parte de ellos).
Algunos de sus comentarios acerca de los gustos del niño, sus comportamientos y sus preferencias tienen poco sentido para el público español, pues nuestra cultura y la suya no son idénticas. Tampoco lo es el sentido del humor, muy presente a lo largo de la obra.
Hay un evidente choque entre nuestra forma de pensar y la "yanqui" y esa diferencia está presente en el libro.

----------

